

Google Fiber for Communities, Launch - limist
http://www.fiberforcommunities.com/

======
limist
The announcement on the Google blog:

[http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/introducing-our-
googl...](http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2010/07/introducing-our-google-fiber-
for.html)

